# 23 or 25 inch riser?



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

mahgnillig said:


> Hi all
> 
> I think the 34lb limbs I'm using at the moment may be just a tad too heavy for me to effectively work on technique as I can't hold at full draw for more than a few seconds. What weight limbs should I be looking at? 30 seems like it might be about right...
> 
> BTW, I was looking at the SF Forged+ riser with Axiom limbs if that's any help. It seems to be highly regarded around here as a good intermediate bow, but I don't have my heart set on it if anyone has other suggestions.


With your 34# limbs, can you hold it for around 30-40 seconds a number of times in a row, (no resting too long inbetween draws)? dropping from 34 to 30 is not that much lighter you'd still struggle with it.

If not, you probably need about 26# and maybe turn it down to 24.

I love my SF Forged+ the anodizing is great. The Hoyt Horizon is good too but if your using SF limbs, it won't have the adjustment range of the SF Forged. You can get good deals on last years SF Premium limbs almost same as the Axioms in price.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is a thread you should read before buying a 23" riser. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2220605&highlight=23&quot;+25&quot;+riser

Personally I would say go with the 23" if it's available in the riser you are interested in. Your build is better suited to it. The SF Forged+ is a nice riser, but it has a minor design flaw in the limb pocket. Some ILF Limbs (like the SF Elite High foam for example) make contact with the limb pocket, scratching the pocket and rubbing the edge off the corner of the limb (see pics). 





















Not really a big deal, you can just sand the edge down on the corner of the limb, but that decreases their value. If you have "disposable income" as you say, my recommendation is to go ahead and get a higher end riser, with less expensive limbs to start. You will probably be replacing them sooner than you think anyway (when you are ready for a little more weight), but the riser will last you for years and years, so you might as well have a good one 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

25" riser and short limbs for sure. At your draw length you won't get good performance out of medium limbs.

-Grant


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, all 



grantmac said:


> 25" riser and short limbs for sure. At your draw length you won't get good performance out of medium limbs.
> 
> -Grant


Grant, I'm curious about this. I've been reading up on the relative differences between limb lengths and one of the things I've seen repeated is that 'stacking' can be a problem with shorter limbs on a longer riser. Since my draw length is below 28", does this mean the stacking issue won't be a problem for me?

I'm starting to wonder if I'm overthinking this, lol!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

grantmac said:


> 25" riser and short limbs for sure. At your draw length you won't get good performance out of medium limbs.
> 
> -Grant


Interesting, since my son's SF Forged Plus 25" riser and SF medium limbs work great for him. 25.5" draw at 30#.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope, stacking won't be an issue.

FWIW, my wife is 5'2" and her draw length is about 25-26". She shoots a 25" SF Forged riser with medium limbs.
Is it the most efficient bow out there? No. Is it smooth shooting? Smooth as glass.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

mahgnillig said:


> Thanks for the replies, all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non-issue for stacking at your DL. Mediums would be less than optimum unless you have a very small nose and large chin, that is the only situation where I'd recommend mediums for that DL.

-Grant


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Beastmaster said:


> Interesting, since my son's SF Forged Plus 25" riser and SF medium limbs work great for him. 25.5" draw at 30#.




My wife's scooter gets her around town fine, even if she doesn't pull the throttle all the way back. Never hits the power band, but it moves forward at a decent enough clip.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll chime in as I've been in a similar situation except I was around 12 when I last shot before this year and now I'm competing in the master 50+ class, so almost 40 year hiatus! I'm 5'-6" with a 28" AMO DL and have been shooting 66" bows. I started with a 25" Cartel Fantom riser with short Fantom limbs and now I'm shooting the set up in my signature. I like the balance of the 23" X-Appeal, but I'm not sure if that is because of the length, the quality of the riser, or I'm just getting better at getting it set up the way I like it. If your going to shoot any distance, I'd definitely stick with the 66" bow but I'm not sure you will be able to tell the difference between 23" and 25" riser. I'd recommend going even lighter than the 30lb limbs

Paul


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

At the beginner to intermediate levels, nearly any bow will do. Obsessing about length is a total waste of time. 

I could shoot 310+ with a 66" bow at 32.5" draw, I'm absolutely sure of it. My first "real" Olympic recurve was a 25" Gold Medalist riser with MEDIUM 46# limbs that were 56# at my draw, and you know what? I held red at 90 meters with that rig.

I sure wish folks would just go shoot sometimes, instead of fiddling with their equipment so much.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

Off topic, but I'm curious about this photo. With a wide open sight window and a sight that has a plenty of elevation range, why not anchor under the jaw? (I'm asking because I've personally had trouble using the corner-of-mouth anchor for some reason.)

EDIT: After looking again, notice that the flatter string angle of the longer bow causes contact with the body. (I've been thinking about reducing my bow size from 68" to 66". I'm about 5'8" with a draw length of probably 28" max.)



Dave V said:


> View attachment 2026676


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> *At the beginner to intermediate levels, nearly any bow will do. Obsessing about length is a total waste of time.*
> 
> I could shoot 310+ with a 66" bow at 32.5" draw, I'm absolutely sure of it. My first "real" Olympic recurve was a 25" Gold Medalist riser with MEDIUM 46# limbs that were 56# at my draw, and you know what? I held red at 90 meters with that rig.
> 
> *I sure wish folks would just go shoot sometimes, instead of fiddling with their equipment so much.*


This should be repeated over and over and over and over!!

I love the face on the kids (and adults) when shooting during their first few months, they come to me and point at a vane and say "this vane is loose" and I just grab the vane and tear it off!.. and respond "now go shoot". Lo and behold it still groups with pretty well with the rest of the arrows at 18M.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Shuumai, since that picture she has moved her anchor to under the jaw.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

Dave V said:


> Shuumai, since that picture she has moved her anchor to under the jaw.


Ah, OK. About the body contact, I've heard the repeated string contact can cause a lumb to form under the skin. (For me, I only get contact if I draw longer or shoot from elevation. A little cumbersome with a tall bow behind a guard rail, especially if the long rod is on.)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

m -

A 23" riser (SF Forged, if you can get one) and medium limb would be optional. 
How much of a difference it will make can be debatable, but that length riser should last you a good while. 
I generally don't recommend short limbs.

Weight wise, it's hard to tell from here. 
If your 34# feel a little heavy, you can go with 32# limbs and turn the limb bolts full out to start and work up (bringing the bolts in) as you go. 

Viper1 out.


----------

